# Looking for a Knotty Pine Plank Veneer Plywood....... I think



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a customer who wants cabinets built to match some existing cabinets in his house. They are older cabinets and look to be homemade or cheaply built. The are made out of knotty pine boards and a knotty pine plywood that has the look of planks on the veneer, not just one large sheet across the plywood but it looks like 1×4's but jointed together to form a large plank for the doors and things like that.

But it is plywood, and I need to get my hands on some of this stuff. I have Google Imaged it and couldn't come up with anything good. Anyone have any ideas? Where can I get this stuff?

Thanks Jocks.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow… The only thing I can think of is to make KP veneer and glue it to a normal plywood…


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Could you please post a picture of the veneer you are looking to match?

You can usually find these types of veneers through a good hardwoods lumberyard. Try Higgins Lumber. I have used this type of veneer in the past for a kitchen hood to match some pine cabinets. I saw some 6 months ago in a yard that someone had ordered. You also might be able to just order the veneer with a paper back and laminate it yourself if you do not have a yard close to you who can get it. It can be shipped rolled up.

Good Luck, John


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I would think that it would be available for special order at full service lumberyards.

I searched on Google for knotty pine plywood. Here is one location


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

yes you can get knotty pine plywood., but it isn't cheap. Just glue up panels out of knotty pine.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

*knotty pine plywood that has the look of planks on the veneer, not just one large sheet across the plywood but it looks like 1×4's but jointed together to form a large plank *


----------

